# 150 watt Inverter



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have just bought a 150 watt power inverter 12v from GPSForless for £19.99. http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=4107 - by the way, I have no connection with the company - I found it by browsing on google.
This unit comes with is a cigarette lighter plug in connector.
I am hoping that I can use it to re-charge my laptop directly from the van when travelling or directly from the leisure battery whilst on site - when running on solar power.

Are my thought processes correct and was this a reasonable price?

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Steve

Looks a bit like my inverter jobby, only I bought mine off Ebay. Similar price, though.

Your thinking is correct. On my recent journies, I've used it to recharge the laptop and mobile phones. All without drama. I plugged it in, it did the business.

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi ,
If Mac made invertors they would look like that.. just the business :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> If Mac made invertors they would look like that.. just the business :wink:


Now I hate to contradict a fellow MAC user, but those corners look mighty sharp for a MAC product. They'd be all smoooooooooth, and currrrrvvvvy. And, of course, it would cost about three times as much :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Now I hate to contradict a fellow MAC user, but those corners look mighty sharp for a MAC product. They'd be all smoooooooooth, and currrrrvvvvy. And, of course, it would cost about three times as much :roll:


   So very true but the point I was trying to make was that the invertor would do EXACTLY as it says on the tin, just like a Mac. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I understood. Just me trying to be funny :? 

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I suppose if it was a Mac one it would be OK for charging toothbrushes too :lol:

Mike

P.S. for the confused...do *NOT* try to charge your electric toothbrush from any mod sine wave invertor it will burger it. ( do you get it ...burger it...Mac.. burger big mac....Oh forget it :lol: )


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought it was funny.

Had it a fruit symbol onit it would of course work first time out of the box and stay that way for it's entire life, it would also be very intuitive to use and be very cost effective......


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I think I am going to be sick ukeright: 

Mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

spykal said:


> I think I am going to be sick ukeright:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: have you caught a windows virus :?: :lol: :lol: there seems to be a lot of bugs going about :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I understood. Just me trying to be funny."

Gerald,

I thought you knew better. Macs do not constitute humorous material to Mac addicts; only Windows machines do that.

Some inductive toothbrush chargers do work properly with modified sine-wave inverters (Carol's does, for example). But it is just that the ONLY gizmo ever to be broken by a modified sinewave inverter to my knowledge is indeed one. So in practice ..... you gotta ask yourself a question, Do I feel lucky. Well, do ya punk? (Clint Eastwood fan here)

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gadgets*

Hi

I have just ordered one of the inverters. It has been on my list of things to do for some time but has fallen by the wayside.

Thanks for the link.

Rapide561


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Steve I have just ordered one of these inverters as well. I think you should be on commission here. Thanks a lot for the link. Cheers Willie &Eva


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A lot of macs on here is it raining?


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just plugged it in this morning running from the leisure battery.
Plugged my laptop in (internal battery needs recharging) seemed ok until I switched the laptop on & the waring alarm(on the invertor) switched on.
This apparently means that the voltage has dropped to below 10.5v on the battery.
After switching the laptop off it seems ok just charging the battery.
However, the alarm comes on again each time I use the tap (pump).
The initial condition of the battery (on the panel) shows it at 3/4 with no electrics on. with the inverter & the laptop charging this goes down to 1/2.
Well the sun is coming up, so I hope the solar panel will compensate. :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Springtime,

Your symptoms are any one or a combination of:

1) A good battery in need of a charge
2) A knackered battery
3) A good battery fully charged but with inadequate wiring between battery terminals and 12V socket

Unfortunately, all three seem popular among the UK motorhoming community.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> I suppose if it was a Mac one it would be OK for charging toothbrushes too :lol:
> 
> Mike
> 
> P.S. for the confused...do *NOT* try to charge your electric toothbrush from any mod sine wave invertor it will burger it. ( do you get it ...burger it...Mac.. burger big mac....Oh forget it :lol: )


This is the one piece of equipment we never charge until we are on hook up would be handy if we could though. We have a sonic aire which cuts in & out while charging as it is designed to leave on all the time although will last one person 2 weeks using twice a day.

Motorhomer


----------

